# sephiroth(final fantasy vii) vs zoro(one piece)



## Lulu (Aug 8, 2012)

Who would win of these two swordsmen? Zoro at current level.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 8, 2012)

Sephiroth is far faster I believe.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 8, 2012)

Sephiroth is faster by a whole lot and wasn't he recently calculated to have some nasty destructive power and strength too?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Sephiroth is faster by a whole lot and wasn't he recently calculated to have some nasty destructive power and strength too?



IIRC, it was town level.


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2012)

"Just recently"? 

Seriously, be more precise with this shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2012)

Seph should take it now


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 8, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Sephiroth is faster by a whole lot and wasn't he recently calculated to have some nasty destructive power and strength too?



More or less.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> IIRC, it was town level.



That's just what his durability would be off of Jenova.

His magic gets a nice boost from  though.

And for the hell of it, because the result is amusing,  though you can enjoy the debate over whether it applies to him I guess


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 8, 2012)

Sadly Sephiroth takes this. EOS Zoro will pwn Seph though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> More or less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 9, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> More or less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that makes sense considering advent children contained the most powerful versions of cloud and sephiroth.

the creation of the clouds was likely via telekinesis however, not magic.

he does possess the ability to use materia however so it should be specified in fights as to whether he has access to it or not.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 9, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Sadly Sephiroth takes this. EOS Zoro will pwn Seph though.



Sadly?

That fail of a swordsman deserves this


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 9, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Sadly?
> 
> *That fail of a swordsman deserves this*



You make no sense why would Sephiroth deserve to win against a an epic swordsman like Zoro?


----------



## familyparka (Aug 9, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> You make no sense why would Sephiroth deserve to win against a an epic swordsman like Zoro?



Because, even with his yaoi-like appearing, Sephie has became a classic in Final Fantasy, and he totally deserves the win.

Besides Zoro kinda sucks


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Because, even with his yaoi-like appearing, Sephie has became a classic in Final Fantasy, and he totally deserves the win.
> 
> Besides Zoro kinda sucks



Oh he is a classic all right, a classic reminder of how fail a villain can get and he deserves nothing. 

Zoro kinda sucks?  
Something wrong with you boy, Sephiroth is a pansy who gets taken down by a mere 12 - 15 slashes. Zoro can get cut up all over, smashed through buildings and even take his own captain's pain. Even when he loses he still comes out looking like a boss. 



Epitome of awesomeness right there. Sephiroth can't hope to compete with this.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 10, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Because, even with his yaoi-like appearing, Sephie has became a classic in Final Fantasy, and he totally deserves the win.



deserves a win you say...but zoro too deserves a win because he is a super swordsman


----------



## familyparka (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Oh he is a classic all right, a classic reminder of how fail a villain can get and he deserves nothing.



I see you where never quite able to finish the game huh? Some frustration hanging in there? 



Adamant soul said:


> Zoro kinda sucks?
> Something wrong with you boy, Sephiroth is a pansy who gets taken down by a mere 12 - 15 slashes. *Zoro can get cut up all over, smashed through buildings and even take his own captain's pain*. Even when he loses he still comes out looking like a boss.



That's because he is a Gary Stue, nothing else pal. Just like tons of other new-shitty-wannabeshonnens nowadays...




biggestluey said:


> deserves a win you say...but zoro too deserves a win because he is a super swordsman



Actually no, he has more wins than any character like him should ever get.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 10, 2012)

*Word*



Adamant soul said:


> Oh he is a classic all right, a classic reminder of how fail a villain can get and he deserves nothing.
> 
> Zoro kinda sucks?
> Something wrong with you boy, Sephiroth is a pansy who gets taken down by a mere 12 - 15 slashes. Zoro can get cut up all over, smashed through buildings and even take his own captain's pain. Even when he loses he still comes out looking like a boss.
> ...



thank you for explainin to him why zoro should not be considered a walkover. The man even impressed hawkeye for goodness sake. +reps


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

familyparka said:


> I see you where never quite able to finish the game huh? Some frustration hanging in there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did finish it actually and I still didn't like Sephiroth. 

Nonsense, unlike the rest of those pansy ass Gary Stue characters, Zoro is man enough to know when he has been beaten and only let it make him stronger (Mihawk and Kuma). Sephiroth meanwhile refuses to accept his defeat like a man even after losing to the same guy three time, talk about a sore loser. 

There you go talking about Sephiroth again, really dude make up your mind, are you with him or against him.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2012)

neither of these characters are worth this long discussion of who is more quality.

Seph slags the shit out of Zoro

thread end.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 10, 2012)

*Interesting*



familyparka said:


> I see you where never quite able to finish the game huh? Some frustration hanging in there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what!?please what could the great seph do that zoro could not take standing? Seph is a good swordsman dont get me wrong,but zoro is not a walkover. If seph wins,he will win but need rest for a week after that cos of wounds put on him by zoro. And also to zoro's advantage he has a sword that cant break,giving him a great defence/offence advantage. And by skill,zoro is seph's match.why? Cos he could withstand hawkeye(who i believe with no bias would beat seph fair and square) to a good degree. But am open to read why you think seph would mop the floor with zoro.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2012)

zoro wouldn't even manage to draw his sword for this fight

and seph doesn't even need to resort to a swordslash to kill him horribly.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> what!?please what could the great seph do that zoro could not take standing? Seph is a good swordsman dont get me wrong,but zoro is not a walkover. If seph wins,he will win but need rest for a week after that cos of wounds put on him by zoro. And also to zoro's advantage he has a sword that cant break,giving him a great defence/offence advantage. And by skill,zoro is seph's match.why? Cos he could withstand hawkeye(who i believe with no bias would beat seph fair and square) to a good degree. But am open to read why you think seph would mop the floor with zoro.



To be fair dude Seph doesn't just have swordsmanship which is the one area Zoro has a chance of competing with him in save for a speed disadvantage. Seph also has TK and some very powerful magic to kill Zoro with. A non CIS/PIS hindered Sephiroth is quite the threat. He still doesn't stand up to Zoro in terms of quality though.


----------



## Tir (Aug 10, 2012)

Zoro dies a horribly death. No chance of him to win against Sephy. I fail to see why you still adamant that Zoro is better than Sephy. The best is not the winner. The winner is the best. Sephy wins = he's better than Zoro.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 11, 2012)

> The best is not the winner. The winner is the best. Sephy wins = he's better than Zoro.



second place is just the first loser


----------



## Duckitology (Aug 11, 2012)

Seph would win ofc.....................


----------

